# Nanticoke Laundrymat



## Murf (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay so this story takes place in nanticoke , PA. Mr. Sheep , and I were taking refuge from the summer in a laundry mat . As we sat and bullshitted an old woman walking up the hill took refuge as well. She looked at my hair , and looked at the sheep , and said , "Hey you think you could do my hair like that?" , and proceeded to pull her hair up in a stripe. We humored her as she pet my dog. "So how old are you?" She said looking at me " Sixteen , Seventeen? Shouldnt you be in school?". " I am twenty" , I said. She replyed " Whataya doing in hanging out in a laundry mat? When I was twenty I Was out partying getting beaten and raped" . We just looked at each other , blank stare , not sure what to say....I guess it wasnt easy growing up in the 30s.

I couldnt make up something like that if i tried...


----------



## Tare (Jun 14, 2010)

Well la di da....


----------

